# Need Pics of by your stove Wood Storage Ideas



## Huntindog1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't have pics right now but can quickly explain my method. My drying wood is on wood racks in the rear of the backyard. They are about 12" off the ground in rows 5 ft high and 12 ft long. When I rotate wood for a winters use I convert my 12x12 covered porch into a storage area. I clear plastic the screens from the inside and then stack approx. 2.5-3 cords on the porch. It's very convenient to walk out the back door to the porch and walk in with a days worth of wood and not even take off my slippers.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Oct 18, 2012)

I put a few days worth in my garage but looking for a setup by my stove to have a days worth or 2 days worth of wood.


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 18, 2012)

This is how I store my wood


----------



## Huntindog1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Got any pics in by your stove? Like a wood box?


----------



## schlot (Oct 18, 2012)

Our storage around the stove is a mish mash. An old peach crate holds the splits for immediate use. An old apple basket stores my pine cones for kindling and an copper planter for house plants keep my wood kindling sticks.

I made a small wood rack (1.5' tall by 3' wide) out of rough 1x4 cedar for 2-3 days of storage.


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 18, 2012)

A friend of mine gave me one of these.


----------



## fishingpol (Oct 18, 2012)

This holds just about a day supply for us.  Any bigger would be in the way.  It won't be next to the stove until November.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Oct 18, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> This holds just about a day supply for us. Any bigger would be in the way. It won't be next to the stove until November.
> 
> View attachment 77766


 
What is that box , where did you find it? I like it.


----------



## fishingpol (Oct 18, 2012)

Huntindog1 said:


> What is that box , where did you find it? I like it.


 
  I made it. Jotul 602 sideplate for the front.  Re-purposed oak bureau for the rest of it.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/crossing-an-old-jotul-602-with-an-oak-bureau.91026/


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 18, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> I made it. Jotul 602 sideplate for the front. Re-purposed oak bureau for the rest of it.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/crossing-an-old-jotul-602-with-an-oak-bureau.91026/


 
I thought I recognized the work, I have a jotul 602    Very nice BTW


----------



## jeepmedic (Oct 18, 2012)

holds about 8 cords.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 18, 2012)

jeepmedic said:


> holds about 8 cords.


Just out of curiosity, how much do you burn in your outdoor boiler in a typical winter?


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice job fishing, my wife would like that in the family room, keeps the mess inside the box instead of on the floor.

This is how I store my wood outside


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 18, 2012)

Just put wood in there the last 2 days. Bring on the cold!


----------



## Huntindog1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is last years , the crate that the stove came in. But we have did some more finishing of the basement remodel so looking for something better.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is the new look with the wall up and now needs a nice wood box.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 18, 2012)

Huntindog1 said:


> Any help would be appreciated.


In the outdoors, the wood we will use for the winter will be top covered.
zap


----------



## eclecticcottage (Oct 18, 2012)

Here ya go! I use a smaller crate for the matches, firestarters and gloves. I have yet another two littler ones for kindling *if* we split any...the pine and box elder we've been burning haven't needed it.

We also have another big crate by the Temco, but we don't have that one working yet so it's just decorative.  That will probably move and change when we decide to run that one because it's open and I want more clearance.  Probably use a metal tub for that one.


----------



## Stax (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## weatherguy (Oct 18, 2012)

Huntindog1 said:


> Here is last years , the crate that the stove came in. But we have did some more finishing of the basement remodel so looking for something better.


 Stax has the best one (still waiting for your shipping fees Stax) but couldnt you use the box in the picture and dress it up with some pine boards or plywood?


----------



## corey21 (Oct 18, 2012)

Right now i am using a blue tote from walmart to store wood in the stove room.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 18, 2012)

I dont have my woodstove upstairs. So its nothing pretty......  

I wanted to finish this last part of the basement last Winter, but Winter never really came. So maybe this year.

(Hopin for snow  I love Winter )


----------



## osagebow (Oct 18, 2012)

Did apple crates for pinecones/small stuff,and big splits stacked against far wall away from stove. But all outside for now till a few hard frosts.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 19, 2012)

My woodbox isn't quite so fancy as some . . . but it gets the job done . . . mainly being that it serves as a decent spot to store a day's worth of wood, kindling, Super Cedars, tools, etc. and keeps the mess to a minimum.

The woodbox was built with some 2 x 4s and tongue and groove pine boards I had left over from some other project . . . has a cover which is nice in the Summer since I can close it. Originally my intent was to remove the woodbox in the Summer, but my wife liked the look enough (or tolerated it well enough) to let it stay in the Summer.

Inside I have a plastic tote to catch the dirt, bark, etc. which I can then toss outside when it starts to get a bit messy. Side compartment holds kindling, Super Cedars, etc. Side has hooks for my tools, flashlight, IR thermometer, etc.

Usually the wood looks a bit nicer . . . this was my shoulder season uglies that I burned up a few years ago.


----------



## Wood Duck (Oct 19, 2012)

I use a rack just like the one Jack Straw sketched. It holds about two days of wood for us and fits on the hearth beside the stove. The nice thing about an open rack is that it allows any moisture on the wood to dry up while the wood is waiting to be burned. I keep some wood on the porch but it still gets some snow on it in windy weather. I think the evaporating moisture helps humidify the house.


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 19, 2012)

Lower Left of the pic is our Firewood Tote from Christmas Tree Shop....I think it was $5....otherwise, we have a face cord in the garage....not much room next to the stove, so we just slide the tote under the chair


----------



## 711mhw (Oct 19, 2012)

zap said:


> In the outdoors, the wood we will use for the winter will be top covered.
> zap


 
You have my nomination for the precision stacking award!!  

Wow, Before your post I thought that my wood was "stacked". Your stacking has demoted them to simple "piles" now!


----------



## WoodpileOCD (Oct 19, 2012)

Built this last year.  Seems to hold about 3 days worth of wood depending on the weather.


----------



## geoff1969 (Oct 19, 2012)

thay might have been the uglies you burnt up firefighterjake but the cats didnt seem to care there enjoying the heat from the uglies , lol , had to laugh at that picture = like my house when mines burning , cats and dogs all laid out every where , lol
cheers


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 20, 2012)

711mhw said:


> You have my nomination for the precision stacking award!!
> 
> Wow, Before your post I thought that my wood was "stacked". Your stacking has demoted them to simple "piles" now!


Once they dry they get that snake look.

zap


----------

